# fitting a cycle rack



## Kev1

We have a Hobby 750 manufactured in 2000
We want to fit a cycle rack on the back wall.

Looking at the fiama racks but I need to find out where the hard points are to bolt through on this vehicle.
Does anyone know or have pictures of a cycle rack on this model of vehicle.

Any help or advice appreciated

Kev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I see from your picture that you have a tow bracket.
Have you thought of fitting a bike rack on that.
A simpe job, remove tow ball fit bike rack and ball back into place. I used them when caravanning. You do not have to reach up with the bike either.

Dave p
edit. example

http://www.towsure.com/product/Cyclemaster_Supreme_34_Bike_Towbar_Cycle_Carrier


----------



## Kev1

Hi dave
I have a rack for the tow ball but want to carry the bikes when we tow the little car
Kev


----------



## ched999uk

The link Dave posted seems to be to a bike rack that still allows use of towbar for towing!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

It is and I never had any fouling on the caravan with the bikes.
Check length of A frame against the A frame on a caravan.Or fit roof rails onto car.

Dave p


----------



## Kev1

I take your point and have a very similar rack 
but i do need to mount the bikes higher
so need a rack to fit on the rear wall of the van

kev


----------



## philoaks

Any help?

http://www.campervan-photos.com/picture/number1491.asp


----------



## Kev1

Phil that's very helpful
thankyou
kev


----------



## Yaxley

Hello Kev
Our Hobby 750 was registered in 2006 but I think that the back of it is much the same as yours.
We have a cycle rack below the window.
Photo enclosed for your information.
Regards
Ian


----------



## Kev1

Ian thanks that is great
Sorry for the delay in replying
Kev


----------



## havingfun

hi,

we have a hobby same year as yours, and the fixings are behind the bed headboard,the same as on ian,s van.

mags


----------

